
PhD abstract in most common 1k words: 'Using Computers a Bit to Ask Quest...' - ColinWright
http://aperiodical.com/2014/01/an-approach-that-uses-computers-a-bit-to-ask-questions-on-numbers-and-stuff-in-big-school/
======
ColinWright
Quoting from the introduction:

    
    
        Quantum computer scientist Scott Aaronson posted an
        explanation of his research using only the 1000 most
        common words in English, inspired by the xkcd comic
        ‘Up-Goer Five‘, which did the same for a labelled
        diagram of the Saturn V rocket (the ‘Up-Goer Five’).

